# Video for competing in Rally Novice



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone done the video taped version of Rally completion for Novice or Intermediate? There is one near me on Sept 11 and I am thinking of taking Wren. He has never competed before so I thought it might be fun to see how he does with it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't done it myself, but I know a couple of people who have and they enjoyed it! I might work with my club's training director to see if we can offer to set up courses and have people run them and get the videos they need to send in for legs and titles.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I have taken him in to practice an actual course since at home we can only practice individual signs because I have no space to set up anything. I hope he does well. He is so much more intersted in working with me that Raven has been.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Me and Evie have our first leg from the online program, it was super fun!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, Wren and I went to the training center and made our 3 videos for the virtual Rally Novice. I was so proud of him, he did all three courses right the first time through!! Although it was the same place we take classes, it was in the agility building, a place he had never been, in addition to all the different dogs he and handlers he didn’t know. I am very encouraged that we may be a better team than Raven and I. He is so mmuch more interested in working with me, especially in unfamiliar situations where Raven tends to shut down.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Wren got his first score back on his virtual rally. He got a 98!! I was so proud of him. Still waiting on the other two videos to be judged. I feel failry confident now as long as I didnt do anything too awful like miss a sign. They all looked fairly consistent when I watched them. Have him entered in Beginner Novice at the end of the month as well s yet another try at Novice for Raven. It’s been hard to keep myself motivated to train lately.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Woo hoo! High fives to you and Wren! Hope this helps keep you motivated.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations on that Q with such a lovely score!

It is hard to be motivated these days. Thankfully I have my weekly private training for Javelin and teaching at my club on Fridays. I then also generally rent my trainer's space for a long session on Saturdays. This week it is mostly on hold since Javelin has a sinus infection with what sounds like post nasal drip. We cut his lesson short yesterday since he was clearly uncomfortable giving heads up heeling and set ups and we didn't want to make any of it unfun in his thinking. Lily and I have rally trials on Sunday. I will work with her on all of those back up signs which seem to be a challenge for her these days. If we didn't have the trials though I probably wouldn't do anything with her.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations for you and Wren - what an amazing score for a virtual Rally competition.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Lily, I hope Javeline feels better soon! Wren hurt his leg leaping around while chasing his ball in the yard and I was worried he might be 100% for the trial as he was not bearing weight on it for a day. Before I could get it looked at he was running on it again. I guess he is just a bit dramatic.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I got my last 2 virtual scores back today and it was good news/bad news. He got another 98, but the last was was an NQ because they said I skipped a sign. I know I did not. There were 10 of us all watching each other and re-recording if obvious mistakes were made. I was the only one who didn’t have to redo a course run besides my trainer! My trainer actually shared her video of her dog she submitted of the same course and I looks exactly like mine. She recommended I write to them which I will do tomorrow after I get over my extreme disappointment and frustration although I don’t hold out much hope for a change in decision. I am very proud of his 2 scores of 98, but still stinging from the disappointment.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I am sorry to hear that. I hope you can get them to have a review of your third video and get a Q from it. Those two 98s should be joined asap by another lovely score! 

Javelin is much improved but I am planning to keep things low key for the rest of the week. I don't want him to associate training with feeling yucky.


----------

